# الموضوع الشامل للPMBOK 4th edition



## eng_shouman (2 يونيو 2010)

*الأخوة الافاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

يحتوي هذا الموضوع علي كل ما يحتاج الية الدارس للتحضير الي امتحان PMP من ملفات فديو وكتب و ملفات تقديمية.

و تنقسم المحتويات الي 3 اجزاء 

*أولا *

الPMBOK الاصدار الرابع باللغتين العربية و النجليزية.


*اضغط هنا للنسخة الانجليزية*

*اضغط هنا للنسخة العربية*

*كلمة المرور: shuman*​


----------



## eng_shouman (2 يونيو 2010)

*ثانيا*​
*ملف تورينت سريع جدا لكورس فديو تحضيري متميز لامتحان الpmp و يعتمد علي الاصدار الرابع من ال pmbok 
*

للتحميل

*اضغط هنا*​


----------



## eng_shouman (2 يونيو 2010)

*ثالثا*

*ملفات باور بوينت من شركة AMIDEAST للتحضير لامتحان PMP

للتحميل *

*اضغط هنا *​


----------



## الزين طه (2 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## eng_shouman (2 يونيو 2010)

الزين طه قال:


> thanks



العفو اخي الفاضل


----------



## Jordan079 (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا باشا تسلم ايدك و الله و بارك الله فيك بس فيه مشكلة صغيرة معظمنا و انا واحد منهم لا أعرف كثيرا عن torrnet
و يا ريت يا ريت تحملهم على الرابيد شير( ملفات الفيديو cbt nuggets ) لو أمكن بعد اذنك طبعا

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abuyara (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ...جاري التحميل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (3 يونيو 2010)

تسلم زميلنا العزيز ، وأضم صوتي للزميل يسري بخصوص التورنت، مش عارف اتعامل معها


----------



## eng_shouman (5 يونيو 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> تسلم زميلنا العزيز ، وأضم صوتي للزميل يسري بخصوص التورنت، مش عارف اتعامل معها



*السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل

بخصوص ملفات التورينت انصحك انك تقوم ببحث في جوجل علي برنامج "utorrent"

و هو مجاني ، وبعد ذلك قم بتحميل الملف المرفق و فتحة عن طريق الضغط مرتين علية، و سيقوم برنامج utorrent بتحميل الملف كامل 

ارجو ان اكون افدك و في حفظ الله و امنه*​


----------



## eng_shouman (9 يونيو 2010)

jordan079 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



و فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## Mido-30 (28 يونيو 2010)

Thanks brother, really very high value *******


----------



## mdsayed (15 يوليو 2010)

زاك الله خيراااااااااا"


----------



## nizar151 (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكن ملفات البور بوينت محتاجه باسوورد ممكن تتكرم وتعطينا الباسوورد اكرمك الله 
ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## أنس ن (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_asm (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي Shuman
لكن هل أنت متأكد أن ملفات الفيديو هي على الإصدار الرابع


----------



## ميدو ميكا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## SherifEwais (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الحقيقة إني أريد أن أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## abosalah1 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يونيو 2013)

eng_shouman قال:


> *ثانيا*​
> *ملف تورينت سريع جدا لكورس فديو تحضيري متميز لامتحان الpmp و يعتمد علي الاصدار الرابع من ال pmbok
> *
> 
> ...



رابط جديد
cbt nuggets pmp certification series - Download - 4shared

او 
CBT Nuggets PMP Certification Series - Download - 4shared

torrent file
http://www.torrenthound.com/hash/06...info/CBT-Nuggets-PMP-Certification-Series-iso


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

رائع جدا


----------

